# First Basti Baby!



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

So I glanced into my basti tank today- and I saw a TINY baby in the axil of a bromeliad! I haven't been keeping a close eye on egg/tad development as the first tads I watched developing didn't make it- so it was a great surprise! They live in a corner tank that is about 40 gallons, and all the broms are at the top of the tank. Will the baby migrate down to the bottom on its own to find springtails? The parents NEVER go down there....and I've heard they need springtails right away...so I'm nervous it won't venture down there. It looks like it has a little bit of tail left- but all 4 legs. Any opinions or experience on the subject?


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Well I don't have much experience with these egg feeders, but i know the the froglet won't eat until its tail is absorbed. If you are worried that the froglets won't eat you could potentially take them out raise them in another viv so you could monitor their feeding. Just some thoughts hope its helpful. I'm sure some other people with more experience with them will help too.

-Chris


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

WooHoo!! congrats! He'll go down when he's ready. Our Solarte baby is sucking down mites like candy...so if you have any contaminated spring cultures< now you have a use for them!
Doug


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulations!! I am sure the little one will eventually find a path down.



Gumby said:


> Well I don't have much experience with these egg feeders...If you are worried that the froglets won't eat you could potentially take them out raise them in another viv so you could monitor their feeding.


This is not a good idea. Your chances of succesfully raising this froglet will be much greater if you leave it in the parent tank (hopefully with his other siblings!!) for atleast a couple months or untill it is about 2/3 the size of his parents. Add springtails EVERYDAY and good luck and let us see some pics!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...robates-pumilio-experiences-keeping-tips.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/58417-pumilio-froglet-pull-leave.html


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

...shows my lack of experience with these frogs haha. sorry I couldn't help


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone  This is such a great community of people & resources available for this hobby.I have learned a lot- I even got my dad hooked -and will continue to do so! I will try and post pictures of the little guy when I can get one....


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

2 babies!! Another one just walked out from the leaf below the first. GAHHHH! They are too cute!


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice! They will hang around the brom for a bit and as said will come down into the leaf litter when they are ready.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats! We need pictures!


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

Heres some pics of one that migrated to the bottom. Mom is next to him/her eating all the springtails- pig. There turned out to be at least 3 froglets so far! Not sure how healthy they are as the legs on one didn't look good...they are really tiny so it was hard for me to tell. This one can hold himself up and move around well.

My dad raises frogs also- and we've been having a tough time determining the cause of SLS in our babies thus far. He has heated tanks, with a heated tad set-up. Both dusting daily or every other day w/ vitamins & calcium. I use spring water and my dad uses distilled water from his outdoor pond.... there's got to be something we're not thinking of.


----------

